# Advancements after becoming a Journeyman



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

1) Get the job first.
2) See what aspects of the job you are good at.
3) See what parts of the job your superiors think your good at.
4) Take classes in the parts of the job your interested in knowing more about.
5) Stop trying to put the cart before the horse.

You can take classes in construction management, employee relations, safety and all the other aspects of the job but if they don't interest you and you aren't proficient at them all the schooling isn't worth a fart in a gale of wind.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

david951 said:


> Hey all, I was just wondering what other career choices are out there after becoming an electrician for 5-15 years. I don't have any experience as an electrician yet but that'll change hopefully in a few weeks. I know I've asked this question before which has been answered. But, I'd like to know more details about the requirements and job duties.


There are many different career paths you can take as an electrician; residential wiring, commercial construction, residential and/or commercial maintenance, industrial construction, industrial maintenance, or a mixture of any or all of these. The advancement opportunities will vary greatly depending on which path you decide to take.




david951 said:


> What does PLC stand for? Job duties? Salary? Is this a career that I can advance to after becoming a seasoned electrician?


A PLC is a Programmable Logic Controller. PLCs are used to control Industrial Process by monitoring the status of digital and analog devices, and using the information from these Inputs, and the control Logic programmed into the PLC's processor (CPU) to manipulate digital and analog Outputs to control the Industrial Process.



david951 said:


> I'm getting older (24 yrs old) and figured I'd regret it later in my life if I don't finish college.


You are never to old to learn...and should never stop learning. Finish school, and I promise you will NEVER regret that decision!:thumbsup:


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

david951 said:


> Hey all, I was just wondering what other career choices are out there after becoming an electrician for 5-15 years. I don't have any experience as an electrician yet but that'll change hopefully in a few weeks. I know I've asked this question before which has been answered. But, I'd like to know more details about the requirements and job duties.
> 
> So far, someone here has mentioned that I can become a Electrical Engineer or a Teacher. What exactly does a electrical engineer do? I'm guessing his job is to draw the blueprints and map out exactly where the wires should be installed?
> 
> ...


Whew, what a loaded bunch of questions!

In general, these are my Readers Digest answers:

Different companies will have their employees perform fewer or more tasks.

1 - An EE designs whatever he is assigned, and usually doesn't finish draw anything, he works in concert with a draftsman. An EE usually does not care where or how wires are installed, those tasks go to the installer. Smaller employers may have the EE perform multiple tasks.

2 - A job forman lays out, orders the material and installs (through his crew) what his company bid, keeps his men marching in a column, and performs other on-the-job duties, too numerous to mention!
A PM controls the project through his job forman. The PM may also be the one who estimated the project.
To prepare yourself for either position it helps to: like your job (not just that feeling of 'another day in the old grind'), be good at math, be a people person, like to thrive on 'a little' pressure, and love goofy hours.

3 - Programmable Logic Controller refers to a dedicated, intelligent, process or machine controller. Some are very simple devices, sometimes extremely complicated. A electrician may install, program, commission the PLC/process, troubleshoot, or any combination of these. PLC's must aid in, or completely control the manufacturing of half of the worlds products.
Salary? Whatever you can negogiate.

4 - Business owner.	

5 - Finish an accredited school, then proceed, and best wishes. Wish I was 24 years old.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------

